# wow just poison the pigs



## retiredkilla

Really, Im glad i got to hunt pigs for the last 20 yrs. It has been fun . I guess my grand kids will not get to. All the pigs on public land have almost been killed off now. A article in GON mag. says government is working on a poison for pigs. I guess the government will be working on a poison for deer next. Deer on public land have almost all been killed off. What will the govment do next ......


----------



## Southernhoundhunter

It will never happen but it would be awesome if they were permanently eradicated. If you think they're so great, go talk to the farmers who have had they're crops destroyed or look at the freshwater marsh in the Altamaha Delta that's constantly disturbed by hogs. Maybe go talk to the golf courses who have lost tens of thousands of dollars from hog damage. Even though they are fun to hunt, they cost hard working blue collar people a lot of money every year.


----------



## frankwright

And when you talk to those hunters,golf courses and others suffering damage from pigs about hunting or trapping, they will say No.


----------



## Cleankill47

frankwright said:


> And when you talk to those hunters,golf courses and others suffering damage from pigs about hunting or trapping, they will say No.



+1.

Why not? I can kill the hogs and turn them into bacon!

Because reasons. Hunters bad.


----------



## ryanh487

wild pigs have not been in GA for 500 years.  They're not native. They were released by settlers for hunting purposes and some are escaped domestic hogs.  Killing them all would be good.  Restoring natural order to the environment is more important that you being entertained by killing something.


----------



## NCHillbilly

ryanh487 said:


> wild pigs have not been in GA for 500 years.  They're not native. They were released by settlers for hunting purposes and some are escaped domestic hogs.  Killing them all would be good.  Restoring natural order to the environment is more important that you being entertained by killing something.



Actually, they have been in Georgia and Florida for 500 years. The first hogs were brought here by Hernando de Soto, Juan Pardo and other Conquistadors back in the 1500s when Florida and much of Georgia were still part of Spain. They drove them around in big herds while they were exploring and looking for gold, and they were constantly escaping into the woods. You can read in old Spanish journals and such from that period about hogs escaping and becoming feral.


----------



## tree cutter 08

Yep they brought them for food. Now there a problem. There in places they have never been in years if ever and in big numbers. I can think of several hundred hogs that I know about that have been killed just in 1 county in the last few years. And that's only the ones I know about. I killed 11 in one deer season. The numbers get nocked back for a bit then rebound in huge numbers.


----------



## GLS

A study of the diet of the Spanish and Guale Indians at Santa Catalina de Guale on St. Catherines Island, Georgia.  All you wanted to know or not know.  Pigs are mentioned.  The mission was active for almost 100 years beginning in the 1500's.  
http://digitallibrary.amnh.org/handle/2246/6036


----------



## Ga Waters

A bad idea is still a bad idea regardless of the intended result. Poison to control pigs is a very bad idea period!


----------



## JohnK

All my knock out roses have a disease..the disease was introduced by the government to kill all the old wild roses, well they are dead and guess what, the disease is not. I have heard that sarcoptic mange was first introduced to kill coyotes out west. We all know what kudzu is. The government should keep out of it.


----------



## NCHillbilly

tree cutter 08 said:


> Yep they brought them for food. Now there a problem. There in places they have never been in years if ever and in big numbers. I can think of several hundred hogs that I know about that have been killed just in 1 county in the last few years. And that's only the ones I know about. I killed 11 in one deer season. The numbers get nocked back for a bit then rebound in huge numbers.



One of the biggest reasons pigs are spreading into new areas nowadays is that hog hunters are illegally moving them around and stocking them into places where they didn't used to be.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Ga Waters said:


> A bad idea is still a bad idea regardless of the intended result. Poison to control pigs is a very bad idea period!



Poisoning any kind of wildlife rubs me wrong, even if they are destructive pests. Just too much potential for unintended consequences.


----------



## Anvil Head

I've always liked good old fashioned lead or steel poisoning - just sayin'


----------



## humdandy

They have moved on............my farm has been loaded with them over the past 3 months.

Killed 3 and missed a few.  I'll kill every one I see!

I have trail cam photos of 50 plus hogs the past week.  They are destructive and a nuisance.......kill them all.


----------



## ripplerider

NCHillbilly said:


> One of the biggest reasons pigs are spreading into new areas nowadays is that hog hunters are illegally moving them around and stocking them into places where they didn't used to be.



Thats exactly right. Went on around here for many yrs.  It was common knowledge who was doing it, but nothing ever happened about it except they changed the law making it illegal to hunt them yr. round on Forest Service land. The transplanters stocked them just to have something to hunt all yr. but the law was changed, which helped the hog numbers explode. Friends in high places, etc. etc. I dont believe in poisoning ANYTHING.


----------



## humdandy

Where are you getting your information?


----------



## humdandy

NCHillbilly said:


> One of the biggest reasons pigs are spreading into new areas nowadays is that hog hunters are illegally moving them around and stocking them into places where they didn't used to be.



I know several hog-dog hunters and I have never heard of them doing this, my knowledge is just SE. Ga..........so things might be different in NC.


----------



## NCHillbilly

flynlow said:


> Is this factual information or just an assumption? I personally do not know anyone or ever heard of anyone relocating live feral pigs and "stocking" them in other places
> 
> My first thought on them moving into new areas would be due to the fact they breed so fast and are looking for new food sources as they demolish the area they are currently in
> 
> As for the OP...I totally disagree with poisoning. The gov't should stay out of it and let nature take it's course...with the help of hunters of course





humdandy said:


> I know several hog-dog hunters and I have never heard of them doing this, my knowledge is just SE. Ga..........so things might be different in NC.



Y'all haven't looked around much, then, if you haven't seen it happen. Where do you think half those tied live hogs wind up at? It happens every day all over GA, SC, FL, and NC. Pigs don't naturally set up new colonies 60 miles away from the nearest one by themselves. I've heard plenty brag about doing it. Same thing with the spotted bass being dumped into new lakes by the tourny guys.


----------



## GLS

Can't kill'em all with conventional hunting techique.  Corralling the entire sounder is what it takes.  Then shoot them.


----------



## Bucky T

NCHillbilly said:


> Actually, they have been in Georgia and Florida for 500 years. The first hogs were brought here by Hernando de Soto, Juan Pardo and other Conquistadors back in the 1500s when Florida and much of Georgia were still part of Spain. They drove them around in big herds while they were exploring and looking for gold, and they were constantly escaping into the woods. You can read in old Spanish journals and such from that period about hogs escaping and becoming feral.



This.


----------



## Killer Kyle

flynlow said:


> Is this factual information or just an assumption? I personally do not know anyone or ever heard of anyone relocating live feral pigs and "stocking" them in other places
> 
> My first thought on them moving into new areas would be due to the fact they breed so fast and are looking for new food sources as they demolish the area they are currently in
> 
> As for the OP...I totally disagree with poisoning. The gov't should stay out of it and let nature take it's course...with the help of hunters of course


Its a fact, flyinlow. I caught one red handed.


----------



## humdandy

NCHillbilly said:


> Y'all haven't looked around much, then, if you haven't seen it happen. Where do you think half those tied live hogs wind up at? It happens every day all over GA, SC, FL, and NC. Pigs don't naturally set up new colonies 60 miles away from the nearest one by themselves. I've heard plenty brag about doing it. Same thing with the spotted bass being dumped into new lakes by the tourny guys.



Stating a fact, the guys I know around here do not transport them.  Oh, I'm sure it happens..........however around here they have no need to do that.  There are more than enough around these parts.

Those hogs will find their way given time, no need to transport them anywhere.


----------



## j_seph

retiredkilla said:


> Really, Im glad i got to hunt pigs for the last 20 yrs. It has been fun . I guess my grand kids will not get to. All the pigs on public land have almost been killed off now. A article in GON mag. says government is working on a poison for pigs. I guess the government will be working on a poison for deer next. Deer on public land have almost all been killed off. What will the govment do next ......


They several WMA's and they still have plenty of hogs. Just because you do not see their sign or them doesn't mean they been killed off. A friend of mine has a camera running on a mtn WMA. He has several pics of hogs...........all at night when no one is around on a popular foodplot at that and none I know of have been killed last year off that plot. Sort of like the 8 point that is 3 inches outside the ears he got on camera as well as the 150 class 10 point they got on camera and found both sheds 2 weeks ago. A hog shortage we are not in


----------



## NCHillbilly

Hog hunters moving hogs around got so bad in TN that they pretty much ended sport hunting for them a few years ago. You can basically only hunt them now if you are a landowner, or on some WMAs incidental to big-game hunts.


----------



## NCHillbilly

flynlow said:


> My point exactly. No one on this forum can convince me hogs are in different areas because they were transplanted there. The population has exploded due to their ability to reproduce at an extremely high rate therefore moving on their own like a cancer spreading.
> 
> Like hundandy said, no doubt there are a few guys purposely doing it but for the most part, they are doing it on their own as they seek new food sources.



You, then, are living in that big river that runs through Egypt. It absolutely happens for a fact, and pretty often, too.


----------



## bvi

Many people hunt hogs in GA, I know some hunters living up North traveling down to GA to hunt those hogs. If you eliminate all hogs all that hunting pressure gonna go on a deer. With deer population declining in GA every year I guess we ended up hunting small game only


----------



## Ihunt

ripplerider said:


> I dont believe in poisoning ANYTHING.



Do you have your house treated for termites? Never saw any organic pest control that worked. Now if its ok for you and your house why should it not be ok for farmers?

Auburn University ha been working on this for years. Sodium Nitrates are a food preservative for us. We eat them every day. It is a one and done poison to hogs. The way I understand it, they are still proving that it doesn't kill anything else. No Birds, alligators, etc.

I enjoy hunting hogs. I enjoy eating hogs. Hogs provide income for a lot of people through hunts, dogging, dog food etc. but they are not native and they cost many people a lot of money. They have diseases that you do not want to get. 

Am I for poisoning hogs? Only to knock back and control their numbers. They will always be here and in manageable numbers,I don't think most would have a problem with them. 

As far as hunters controlling them it just will not work. Most farmers want the deer thinned out but we all pass to let them grow older. I'm just as guilty as anyone. I know people who only shoot the trophy boars and ask that all sows be passed on. This is in a hunting club. 

Let's look at an example of a hog issue. Corn field is 500 acres. Lets say total cost to plant/irrigate/spray is $500 an acre. That's $250,000.00 He grows 200 bushel acre and he sells it for $3.45 a bushel. He will gross $345,000.00 with a net of $95,000.00 but this doesn't include Combine rental which is 85,000.00 a year but wait.........The hogs only did a little damage and ate/destroyed 25 acres or 5000 bushels or $17,250.00 of profit. All of the planting,irrigation,spray,combine people still have to be paid. What the hogs ate was the profit (if any). 

Hogs are a problem to farmers that we can't take of. Yes, shooting and trapping can help but I can assure you if the poison is approved every peanut and corn farmer will be in line to get all they can.


----------



## sweatequity

*I know several...*



NCHillbilly said:


> You, then, are living in that big river that runs through Egypt. It absolutely happens for a fact, and pretty often, too.




I know several hog hunters who catch and transport. It happens but the reproductive rate obviously is the biggest factor in their explosion,


----------



## Ihunt

flynlow said:


> My point exactly. No one on this forum can convince me hogs are in different areas because they were transplanted there. The population has exploded due to their ability to reproduce at an extremely high rate therefore moving on their own like a cancer spreading.
> 
> Like hundandy said, no doubt there are a few guys purposely doing it but for the most part, they are doing it on their own as they seek new food sources.



Then how did hogs make it to Nebraska, Illinois, etc, hundreds of miles from the nearest known population of hogs. I know for a fact it happens. Mike Moore put them on one of the local wmas back in the 80's. The DNR found out about it and told him to go round them up. He's dead now so that's why I said his name. There is an article in an old Georgia Sportsman magazine of a man who went to Florida and got some and turned them out on Big Indian creek around Perry. At the time, they were praising him about future hunting opportunities. 

And when you say a few (though it's more than that) that's all it would really take . A couple of boars and maybe 5-6 sows put in strategic places and the population would fill in gaps significantly faster than it would on its own.


----------



## Ihunt

Since it's slow at work I'll continue my rant.

Most people are complaining about lower turkey and deer numbers. Yes, I agree, coyotes kill more deer than hogs but hogs are  getting their fair share. I have many friends who have lost shot deer to hogs and they have proven that hogs will eat newborn deer. There is also no doubt in my mind that a hog enjoys a nest of turkey eggs when they find one so controlling hog numbers IMO will help both deer and turkey.


----------



## grouper throat

Poison isn't PC so I doubt they use it. I wish they would as they cost me money and root my valuable trees up quicker than we can kill them. Doggers turn them out as did hog farmers years ago when the prices drastically dropped. They also run deer off and are a major competitor for food sources. Worst thing that ever came off a Spanish ship IMO.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter

Squirrelpricabra said:


> Also hogs are about as smart or smarter than dogs. I think they will learn very quickly to avoid poison piles....life finds a way.



It's a very skillful game, you put your mix out and get them coming in large numbers and then you put the poisoned bait out (timic) and get there at daylight with a tractor. Works like a charm or so I hear


----------



## birddog52

You right a lot places didn,t have wild hogs until a few years a go a especially in my area and they are like rats everywhere ( you can thank alot of these folks with there  so called stocking programs for it ) hope that poison does work ) pigs belong on a farm in a pen not roaming our woods competing with our native wildlife for food>


----------



## JustUs4All

Hogs in the wild are vermin like rats and fire ants.  
My preference would be to kill them all and by whatever means possible.


----------



## jimbo4116

Ihunt said:


> Since it's slow at work I'll continue my rant.
> 
> Most people are complaining about lower turkey and deer numbers. Yes, I agree, coyotes kill more deer than hogs but hogs are  getting their fair share. I have many friends who have lost shot deer to hogs and they have proven that hogs will eat newborn deer. There is also no doubt in my mind that a hog enjoys a nest of turkey eggs when they find one so controlling hog numbers IMO will help both deer and turkey.



A hog domestic or "wild" will eat anything including their own young.  I have no doubt they will eat a young fawn.

We had coyotes on our place. Never had a hog.  We pretty much eradicated the coyotes.  Now we have literally 100s of hogs and pigs.  I am convinced the coyotes were eating more suckling pigs than they were deer fawns.  

When we had coyotes I would see as many as 30 deer in an afternoon sitting and saw some deer every time.  Now we don't have Coyotes and I am lucky to see 2 or 3 deer every 2 or 3 times I go.

Problem is the coyotes were a lot easier to get rid of. We do seem to have more bobcats so maybe they will eat a few pigs.  

And hogs were released by hunters. Don't say that is the only reason for the problem.  There is only one commercial hog producer in the county.  All the others pretty much went out in the mid 90s.  The hog problem in our county began about 5 years ago and has grown every year.


----------



## across the river

Squirrelpricabra said:


> Also hogs are about as smart or smarter than dogs. I think they will learn very quickly to avoid poison piles....life finds a way.



Before this gets any more out of hand, they aren't using "poison".   This isn't about putting our a pile of rat poison that kills everything that eats it.  We are talking about sodium nitrite, which you eat pretty much every time you eat bacon(ironically) or any other preserved meat.   It is a sodium salt preservative like MSG, sodium benzoate, and so on.  Pigs can't process and it is very toxic to them.  Like you, most any other animal can eat it and it has no effect, which is the draw to it.   They already use it in Australia and New Zealand, and they still have wild pigs there.   I think this whole thread is much ado about nothing.


----------



## GA DAWG

JustUs4All said:


> Hogs in the wild are vermin like rats and fire ants.
> My preference would be to kill them all and by whatever means possible.


Same thing happened just north of here several yrs ago. Sure we already had some but not many. All of a sudden on one stretch of rd out in the middle of nowhere. I started seeing herds of hogs. 20 to 30 at a time. They just stayed on the side of the rd. A bunch got ran over. You could stop roll window down. They wouldnt run. A bunch were killed that yr. A bunch were trapped. No doubt in my mind somebody turned all those out. Ive saw it before. Kills them with tusks broke out and no ears. Killed 7 with a muzzle loader haha. They wouldnt leave.


----------



## retiredkilla

I started this thread. I read the article in gon an waited for someone to say some thing. No one did. So i got he ball rolling. I would rather hunt pigs than deer. I would rather eat pigs than deer. I dont have a 500 acre peanut farm that the pigs eat up. I dont know any farmers that wont let me hunt pigs on their land. Im not in a trophy deer hunting club with a 125 inch b+c minimum. I hunt public land and always have. If dnr poisons the pigs, that is where it will happen. Deer were fun for a lot of years an then the pigs came. I just love hunting pigs.. killed around 100........with license fees doubling and poisoning all the pigs, i might just quit hunting.........


----------



## ripplerider

flynlow said:


> My point exactly. No one on this forum can convince me hogs are in different areas because they were transplanted there. The population has exploded due to their ability to reproduce at an extremely high rate therefore moving on their own like a cancer spreading.
> 
> Like hundandy said, no doubt there are a few guys purposely doing it but for the most part, they are doing it on their own as they seek new food sources.



Sorry to bust your bubble but transplanting is exactly why we have so many hogs in the mtns. It was a common topic of conversation at local restaurants, lots of people knew about it but it involved a couple of "movers and shakers" kin to someone in politics and nothing was done except to change the law to close hunting for them on public land unless some other season was in.
    There were always hogs in certain parts of the mtns. like Cohutta and the old Coleman River wma. but they werent widespread. About 20-25 yrs. ago they started popping up all over the place all at once. The "hog fairy" didnt just sprinkle her magic wand and create them, they were brought here from Fla.


----------



## j_seph

flynlow said:


> My point exactly. No one on this forum can convince me hogs are in different areas because they were transplanted there. The population has exploded due to their ability to reproduce at an extremely high rate therefore moving on their own like a cancer spreading.
> 
> Like hundandy said, no doubt there are a few guys purposely doing it but for the most part, they are doing it on their own as they seek new food sources.


How do you explain the barred hogs then? Reckon they stopped by a vet during their migration and had those taken care of?


----------



## dm/wolfskin

I know for a fact up here around Wilkes Co. that Dog hoggers were catching hogs alive and then taking them to another waterway and turning the loose. This was back in the 70's. That helps them spread a lot faster than them doing it on their own. The owner of the land that they were catching them on stop letting them dog there.


----------



## NCHillbilly

flynlow said:


> So some of ya'll are saying the fact that they are sexually mature at 12-18 months old and breed up to 2 and 3 times a year with litters anywhere from 5-7 each had nothing to do with their population growth and it was all from rednecks back in the 70's moving them around?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I admitted it was *some* of the reason they have invaded other areas where they didn't used to be but the way some of you make it out that's the *only* reason.
> 
> Meanwhile I'll just stay in my own little bubble over here on the egyptian river enjoying a fruity drink with a little umbrella in it while ya'll argue over how pigs got to where they are today.



Once again, when there are hogs in x county, and they all of a sudden show up in y county 50 or 100 miles away, with no hog population between the two, it wasn't natural reproduction that started that batch. This is common. It happens over and over.

I think you are also ignoring the fact that many of the hog doggers freely admit to moving hogs. I can swear that the clear sky at midday isn't blue, but that doesn't make it reality. That is pretty much what you are doing.


----------



## MFOSTER

Poison want fly,it just keeps on killing down the food chain.


----------



## KyDawg

I know people that spent a lot of time moving hogs. Anybody that thinks that a lot of this problem is not caused by relocation is  denying reality. The reproduction rate just makes the relocation worse it does not cause it.


----------



## j_seph

I seen this spotted pic cross the road down in Screven county, seen that same pig walking up Alt-75 2 years later, guess it decided to relocate 

I know of folks as well who have transported em. Least some of them they do cut and snip to stop their reproduction but still we don't want them.


----------



## bvi

retiredkilla said:


> I started this thread. I read the article in gon an waited for someone to say some thing. No one did. So i got he ball rolling. I would rather hunt pigs than deer. I would rather eat pigs than deer. I dont have a 500 acre peanut farm that the pigs eat up. I dont know any farmers that wont let me hunt pigs on their land. Im not in a trophy deer hunting club with a 125 inch b+c minimum. I hunt public land and always have. If dnr poisons the pigs, that is where it will happen. Deer were fun for a lot of years an then the pigs came. I just love hunting pigs..



Same here. Very happy I can hunt hog in North or South GA. Hopefully if they are going to be all poisoned, some folks bring them back.


----------



## ripplerider

Ihunt said:


> Do you have your house treated for termites? Never saw any organic pest control that worked. Now if its ok for you and your house why should it not be ok for farmers?
> 
> Auburn University ha been working on this for years. Sodium Nitrates are a food preservative for us. We eat them every day. It is a one and done poison to hogs. The way I understand it, they are still proving that it doesn't kill anything else. No Birds, alligators, etc.
> 
> I enjoy hunting hogs. I enjoy eating hogs. Hogs provide income for a lot of people through hunts, dogging, dog food etc. but they are not native and they cost many people a lot of money. They have diseases that you do not want to get.
> 
> Am I for poisoning hogs? Only to knock back and control their numbers. They will always be here and in manageable numbers,I don't think most would have a problem with them.
> 
> As far as hunters controlling them it just will not work. Most farmers want the deer thinned out but we all pass to let them grow older. I'm just as guilty as anyone. I know people who only shoot the trophy boars and ask that all sows be passed on. This is in a hunting club.
> 
> Let's look at an example of a hog issue. Corn field is 500 acres. Lets say total cost to plant/irrigate/spray is $500 an acre. That's $250,000.00 He grows 200 bushel acre and he sells it for $3.45 a bushel. He will gross $345,000.00 with a net of $95,000.00 but this doesn't include Combine rental which is 85,000.00 a year but wait.........The hogs only did a little damage and ate/destroyed 25 acres or 5000 bushels or $17,250.00 of profit. All of the planting,irrigation,spray,combine people still have to be paid. What the hogs ate was the profit (if any).
> 
> Hogs are a problem to farmers that we can't take of. Yes, shooting and trapping can help but I can assure you if the poison is approved every peanut and corn farmer will be in line to get all they can.



I looked at the University of Ga. custom farm machinery website rates and combine rates average $50 an acre... thats $25,000 for a 500 acre field, a far cry from $85,000 a year. Where'd you get that figure? Actually I dont have my house treated for termites. I check regularly for evidence of them and if I find it yes I'll treat for them. I dont like spreading poison around unnecessarily I pull my weeds rather than spray them though I realize thats not an option on a large-scale farm. I think comparing termites to an animal that could feed families is a bit of a stretch. I think poisoning hogs should be a last-ditch measure after hunting proves ineffective, even if its at night with a spotlight or infrared scope. I guess I should have chosen my words more carefully, I sure dont have a problem with poisoning fire ants. Also the rates I quoted were from 2014 but I doubt they've went up much since fuel costs are down.


----------



## bowboy1989

frankwright said:


> And when you talk to those hunters,golf courses and others suffering damage from pigs about hunting or trapping, they will say No.



amen brother say it again


----------



## gabowman

humdandy said:


> They have moved on............my farm has been loaded with them over the past 3 months.
> 
> Killed 3 and missed a few.  I'll kill every one I see!
> 
> I have trail cam photos of 50 plus hogs the past week.  They are destructive and a nuisance.......kill them all.



So...are you allowing hunters onto your land to help out? Just saying...


----------



## grouper throat

Thanks to this thread there will be strawberry gummy bears spread out on every hog trail on our farm LOL. Do a little more research fellas and take care of these profit-stealers while you can. You can also buy gummy bears in wholesale tubs.


----------



## Ihunt

ripplerider said:


> I looked at the University of Ga. custom farm machinery website rates and combine rates average $50 an acre... thats $25,000 for a 500 acre field, a far cry from $85,000 a year. Where'd you get that figure? Actually I dont have my house treated for termites. I check regularly for evidence of them and if I find it yes I'll treat for them. I dont like spreading poison around unnecessarily I pull my weeds rather than spray them though I realize thats not an option on a large-scale farm. I think comparing termites to an animal that could feed families is a bit of a stretch. I think poisoning hogs should be a last-ditch measure after hunting proves ineffective, even if its at night with a spotlight or infrared scope. I guess I should have chosen my words more carefully, I sure dont have a problem with poisoning fire ants. Also the rates I quoted were from 2014 but I doubt they've went up much since fuel costs are down.



Call Lassiter equipment in Unadill and ask them to quote you a lease fee for 1 year on a new combine. It's $85,000.00 Now that price doesn't limit you to amount of acres harvested. Most farmers around here farm a lot more than 500 acres. Trust me! Hogs get in their wallets


----------



## Ihunt

flynlow said:


> So some of ya'll are saying the fact that they are sexually mature at 12-18 months old and breed up to 2 and 3 times a year
> 
> 
> Once again, your ignorance shows itself.
> 
> They are sexually mature at 6-8 months. Their gestation is 3 months, 3 weeks, and 3 days. They will not breed again until those piglets are weaned. It's mathematically impossible for them to breed and raise 3 litters a year.
> 
> 
> And yes. Their reproductive rates have without a doubt aided their population growth. Ignorant to think otherwise. But moving hogs into new areas filled in the gaps a lot faster. A whole lot faster.


----------



## ripplerider

Ihunt said:


> Call Lassiter equipment in Unadill and ask them to quote you a lease fee for 1 year on a new combine. It's $85,000.00 Now that price doesn't limit you to amount of acres harvested. Most farmers around here farm a lot more than 500 acres. Trust me! Hogs get in their wallets



I'm sure they do but you were discussing damages vs. profit for 500 acres not unlimited acres.  When you skew the figures like that it doesnt inspire trust in the rest of what you say.I understand lots of farmers have losses due to hogs and I sympathize with them but are they truly trying to let hunters help with the problem and put that meat to use or do they just want a quick fix and a bunch of hogs rotting?


----------



## Ihunt

ripplerider said:


> I'm sure they do but you were discussing damages vs. profit for 500 acres not unlimited acres.  When you skew the figures like that it doesnt inspire trust in the rest of what you say.I understand lots of farmers have losses due to hogs and I sympathize with them but are they truly trying to let hunters help with the problem and put that meat to use or do they just want a quick fix and a bunch of hogs rotting?



I can certainly understand how that point came across. Yes, I was talking about a 500 acre field but if you read my post that we are talking about I said $85,000.00 a year. I should have clarified it a little better.

Even if it was a small farmer who rented the combine just for his 500 acre field it's easy to see how the hogs hurt the farmers. And no matter how big or small the farming operation the point that the hogs are eating the profit still remains. All of the bills still have to be paid.


----------



## JustUs4All

A bunch of hogs rotting works for me.  

Why should a farmer be required to allow hog hunters on his property?  Especially when some percentage of hog hunters are responsible for worsening the hog problem to begin with.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

JustUs4All said:


> A bunch of hogs rotting works for me.
> 
> Why should a farmer be required to allow hog hunters on his property?  Especially when some percentage of hog hunters are responsible for worsening the hog problem to begin with.



Yep.


----------



## ripplerider

I guess we'll agree to disagree.


----------



## tugrivercopper

So all you guys with farms and private land to hunt wouldn't mind letting myself and some buddies come down to hunt on said private land to help out would you?


----------



## bfriendly

retiredkilla said:


> I started this thread. I read the article in gon an waited for someone to say some thing. No one did. So i got he ball rolling. I would rather hunt pigs than deer. I would rather eat pigs than deer. I dont have a 500 acre peanut farm that the pigs eat up. I dont know any farmers that wont let me hunt pigs on their land. Im not in a trophy deer hunting club with a 125 inch b+c minimum. I hunt public land and always have. If dnr poisons the pigs, that is where it will happen. Deer were fun for a lot of years an then the pigs came. I just love hunting pigs.. killed around 100........with license fees doubling and poisoning all the pigs, i might just quit hunting.........



Straight up this^^^^

I too feel the same way. The more the merrier!!

Since we are in this boat, we get to enjoy it all. They ARE a nuisance, but not to us
They give us an enjoyable hunting opportunity

Yet, we would have no problem killing them like rats..............in the right areas.....


----------



## shakey gizzard

Hogs are being moved around. And those against "poison" to control invasive species, prolly never use Round up!


----------



## humdandy

gabowman said:


> So...are you allowing hunters onto your land to help out? Just saying...



Yes, sure do!  Just saying......


----------



## ripplerider

I wasnt offended the math just didnt add up. I agree this hog problem is partly due to some hog hunters, partly to their prolific nature. Maybe we need to import genetically modified mountain lions who only eat pork.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter

This isn't the first thread of this nature and every one of them disturbs me when I see someone comparing a recreational activity and a persons livelihood (farming). If poisoning hogs is the quickest and most efficient way for a man to get rid of a pest that is taking money out of his pocket then that should be the obvious choice. The folks on here arguing for not eradicating hogs completely haven't had to deal with monetary loss due to their destructive nature.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

You guys have got to be kidding right? So you are against getting rid of a dangerous invasive species that destroys crops that you eat and that people make a living growing, and you would rather keep hogs around so that you can get your rocks off by shooting a few every year? Meanwhile, the population of hogs explodes and gets worse. Bring on any method necessary to get rid of them.


----------



## humdandy

Here you go.
http://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/...-feral-hogs-which-do-800m-damage-year-to.html


----------



## Ihunt

flynlow said:


> That's what I'm sayin. Seems like Ihunt just wants to prove someone wrong by calling them ignorant cause your math may be a little off



Sir,
 Ignorant is defined as lacking knowledge and when you say hogs are sexually mature at 12-18 months and have up to 3 litters a year it is evident that you are indeed lacking knowledge.

In my post to Ripplerider, I was correct in my figures but understand how it seemed misleading when I was quoting figures for a 500 acre field then quoted a yearly lease price for the combine. He was correct in his lease price on a per acre basis. According to some of my farmer friends the price is actually $40-$50 an acre.

All of this does not take away from the fact that what the hogs are eating is profit. Every bill the farmer has still has to be paid. He doesn't get a discount on the power to the pivots, Southern States for chemicals and fertilizer, of Lassiter Equipment because the hogs ate xxxxx of acres. It's not their problem.


----------



## JustUs4All

humdandy said:


> Here you go.
> http://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/...-feral-hogs-which-do-800m-damage-year-to.html




Sounds good.  Wish they could move the time table up some.


----------



## Samoset




----------



## humdandy

Samoset said:


> In the end we the consumers and our children are the ones who will be fed the poison.
> 
> Any one who believes bringing more chemicals to the farm is the solution is ignorant.
> 
> Hard work and determination is the solution not poison.
> 
> The bottom line is today's farmer are not the same as his for fathers.
> There are some exceptions but they are far and few between.



Did you even read the article?


----------



## JustUs4All

Samoset said:


> In the end we the consumers and our children are the ones who will be fed the poison.
> 
> Any one who believes bringing more chemicals to the farm is the solution is ignorant.



There may be those poisoned by sodium nitrate but only if they venture into the woods to search out and eat pig bait.  Sodium nitrate (curing salt) does not bio-accumulate.  Animals that eat a poisoned pig will not be effected negatively.

I don't know that I can argue against more chemicals to the farm being for ignorant people. People do seem to be more ignorant now than earlier, but without the chemicals that have already been brought to the farm there would be a lot more human starvation.  I am pretty sure that farm chemicals have and will save more people than will be killed by eating pig bait.

So let's choose: fewer chemicals and mass starvation around the world or the risk of folks poisoning themselves by eating pig bait.  Can you guess what my choice would be?  Then tere is the added benefit of a reduction in numbers in a nuisance invasive non-native species.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

JustUs4All said:


> There may be those poisoned by sodium nitrate but only if they venture into the woods to search out and eat pig bait.  Sodium nitrate (curing salt) does not bio-accumulate.  Animals that eat a poisoned pig will not be effected negatively.
> 
> I don't know that I can argue against more chemicals to the farm being for ignorant people. People do seem to be more ignorant now than earlier, but without the chemicals that have already been brought to the farm there would be a lot more human starvation.  I am pretty sure that farm chemicals have and will save more people than will be killed by eating pig bait.
> 
> So let's choose: fewer chemicals and mass starvation around the world or the risk of folks poisoning themselves by eating pig bait.  Can you guess what my choice would be?  Then tere is the added benefit of a reduction in numbers in a nuisance invasive non-native species.



From what I've seen, the poison bait for pigs is in a container that is designed to be lifted by a pigs snout (rooting motion) the only animal that forages in such a manner and is strong enough to lift the lid and get the poison pellets.


----------



## JustUs4All

It will be free so am sure some folks will be out there trying.


----------



## Samoset




----------



## Mako22

Samoset said:


> Also the world is not going to starve if we take chemicals from the farmers . Well maybe a few fat farmers.



It is a fact that without the modern fertilizers and chemicals used in farming there would be an adverse effect on world food supplies. I find your comments about feral pigs, agriculture and how hard farmers work to be ignorant.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I've been eating pork cured with sodium nitrate for nearly 50 years. Lots of it. Just had some delicious bacon a few minutes ago. I have not noticed any problems. I wouldn't eat sodium nitrite with a spoon, but table slat or even water is toxic in mega-doses. All things in moderation, as they say.


----------



## Samoset




----------



## Ihunt

I would rather take my chances eating sodium nitrates than worrying about the E. coli in the hog poop.sodium nitrate hasn't killed me yet but I'm pretty sure a small dose of E. coli may make me a little lightheaded.


----------



## tugrivercopper

well waited a few weeks and no response's on my offer to help out the poor farmers.  guess those subsidaries they get offsets the cost *wink *wink


----------



## JohnnyWalker

I don't agree with poisoning either.
I have no direct knowledge of hogs being relocated though I have heard about it and I assume that it does happen with people who don't know how destructive they are.
Certainly, the government is not the answer.  Case in point is Florida and the python problem.  They say that they want the pythons gone but you have to buy a permit (why?), then they say the pythons must be brought in alive (CensoredCensored).
It's obvious that the state of Florida sees the python prob,es as a revenue stream and nothing more.
The hog problem is just another revenue source for most states regardless of the costs farmers and others bear.  Otherwise why can't Joe hunter kill all the hogs he wants on WMAS and Forrest service land and why do land owners who are being devestated by hogs not allow Joe to hunt those hogs?
I think the answer is $$$$$$$.


----------



## superman1275

If u think all hogs are almost gone off wmas's...then u aint hunted them enough. A ton of south georgia wmas are slap covered with em.


----------



## spydermon

many farmers are poisoning them now.  they are piling them up, that's for sure


----------



## shakey gizzard

Ihunt said:


> I would rather take my chances eating sodium nitrates than worrying about the E. coli in the hog poop.sodium nitrate hasn't killed me yet but I'm pretty sure a small dose of E. coli may make me a little lightheaded.



 Brucellosis is what'cha gotta watch out for!!


----------



## Ihunt

shakey gizzard said:


> Brucellosis is what'cha gotta watch out for!!



No doubt. That's why I cook it well.


----------



## alligood729

NCHillbilly said:


> One of the biggest reasons pigs are spreading into new areas nowadays is that hog hunters are illegally moving them around and stocking them into places where they didn't used to be.



And I know that to be the solid truth. My dad's old place in Dublin, and the surrounding area had been hog free for over 20 years. There were pigs within a few miles away, but none on or property or the neighbor's several hundred acres next to us. Then, like magic, one season, they were everywhere. I know hogs are nomadic, and go where the food is. But there was little agriculture to attract them, and it went from none, to a huge herd. Big hogs at first, and we all know how they breed. Within a year, they were all over the place. My dad called me one Sunday night, he said he had to drive through 19 just to get in his driveway. There were rumors of some local guys that loved to catch them and move them around, I can only believe that's what happened.


----------

